
60% of Women In Silicon Valley Have Been Sexually Harassed - jrowley
https://www.fastcompany.com/3055395/strong-female-lead/60-of-women-in-silicon-valley-have-been-sexually-harassed?partner=wired
======
kristineberth
"What we realized is that while many women shared similar workplace stories,
most men were simply shocked and unaware of the issues facing women in the
workplace."

This point is bang on. Nice guys often assume other men think like they do,
but that's not always the case. Ask some women you're close to about their
experiences -- it's likely to be educational, at very least.

~~~
tracker1
I'm not apologizing for any behavior.. but it's hard to take some things as
seriously in a society with "micro aggressions", and asking if a person is
married, or has family ties in an interview is considered sexual harassment
(per article).

I've been asked bout marriage status and family in interviews... gauging how
tied into a location is perfectly reasonable, it allows one to know how open
someone might be to travel or relocation. On the flip side, how likely someone
might move to another city for higher pay.

Not everything that can be construed in a negative light should be, and not
every question is meant to be a sexual/harassing probe. Casual conversation in
an office is normal... It's when things cross the line, groping and some of
the statements as examples in the article are definitely so.

~~~
kristineberth
Sure, but asking about marital status isn't the 'shocking' behavior I'm
thinking of, personally... unfortunately, people who get upset about tiny
little 'offenses' often discredit entire (very valid) movements designed to
eradicate much more pernicious behavior than that.

